# Possible cariba with eggs?



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I currently have 11 pygos in a 180g tank. (8) 6"-7" caribas and (3) 6"-7" reds. Ever since last wednesday, I noticed one of my caribas has a huge stomach. I thought it was just from feeding. I feed them once a day either 2 jumbo shrimps or an equal size of beefheart. And you know if you have 11 pygos this size, that food gets eaten very quickly. I've kept an eye on that particular one everytime I feed them. A couple days he/she was able to grab some food but recently the food was consumed by the other tank mates. His/her stomach hasnt got any smaller. I havent seen him/her get really dark yet in signs of breeding. Here are several pics of the cariba, tell me what you think...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks like egg's to me


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

dam if those are eggs looks like she is gonna explode.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

On second thought as Frank had suggested in a recent inquiry it could be internal blockage.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

An internal blockage from what?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

that thing is 6-7 inches? Its hard to tell from the pic but that thing looks just like my juvi caribe that are 5 inches! But if you say so.....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Tecknik,

Im going to quote Frank since I do belive this is true:

"beefheart and any "fatty" food will cause the fish not to be able to digest properly the food and even cause bloackage. Something to consider and why I have always recommended keeping fish lean diet."

Beefheart contains saturated fat. Saturated fats If not properly stored/prepared can go rancid. Rancid food can lead to liver damage, muscular degeneration and abdominal swelling.

Arnold


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How long does do you think the blockage will last? I will keep an eye on the cariba. I think I will eliminate beefheart for the time being to see if the stomach does go down.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have also heard from predatory fish breeders that beefheart blocks up the fish with fat. A no no for breeding. A strict fish diet and a few treats here and there with beef and shrimp.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Tecknik,

I only suggested blockage. If its holding eggs then I hope it finds a suitable male for breeding. Keep a close eye and ensure that it is consuming food like the rest. G-luck!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I appreciate everyones input on this. I will provide an update in a few days on her condition.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Once kept a batch of 1" P's on a beefheart mixture. After each feeding I noticed that the mortality rate increase daily. To prevent further deaths I increased filtration but this did not help. I later discovered that these deaths were caused by not properly preparing the beefheart. Thus have switched to an alternate food source.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Dude ... that looks pretty bad. Hope that everything's cool now. Looks like she's really bloated. Have you tried any med ...? I realize that some people dont like using medication ... but ...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Two days after this post, I have to say that Hollywood is right. I think it was an internal blockage. My cariba's stomach has gotten smaller and back to normal. And I thought she was full of eggs







Oh well, thanks everyone.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its all good! Glad we could help you get it sorted out!








to disease and injury. This is a great thread!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Two days after this post, I have to say that Hollywood is right. I think it was an internal blockage. My cariba's stomach has gotten smaller and back to normal. And I thought she was full of eggs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey at least he/she is better and thats all that matters


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for your concern


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

she could just have gas?!?!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Maybe so


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I think all those people who preach BEEFHEART BEEFEHEART BEEFHEART need to read this post. I have never fed my fish beefheart. Raw shrimp is much better for them and better for their color. Only very very rarely do piranhas eat mamalian proteins in the wild. To much feeding of beefheart or any fatty meat will lead to fat buildup around the testes and cause swelling, making it impossible for them to breed. This is more the case with cichlids, but I have also heard that this occurs with piranhas from various reliable sources. I am glad that this topic was brought up and I think it should be saved because I hate when people tell newbies to use beefheart as staple. DONT DO IT, if you can get your fish on flakes and pellets I suggest using that as a staple, if not then krill, shrimp, catfish fillets, smelt, and occasional feeders are good foods. Remember, VARIETY IS KEY!!!!


----------

